# Gravelbike für kleine Frau gesucht



## zerobastard (29. Mai 2020)

Hi!
Meine Freundin sucht nach einem Gravelbike, und es ist ein bisschen zum Verzweifeln. Vielleicht fällt jemandem von euch ja auf die Schnelle etwas ein: Größe 158 cm, Schritthöhe 70cm.

Das Bike sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben:

Gepäckträgermontage
Überstandshöhe (Standover Height) unter 70cm. Das ist der wichtigste Punkt - beim Anhalten vor dem Sattel stehen können, ohne dass das Oberrohr in den Schritt drückt. Es braucht also ein leicht abgesenktes Oberrohr. Optimal wäre z.B. die Rahmenform des Marin Gestalt X. Aber: das gibts nur in wirklich, wirklich hässlichen Farben. Das Gestalt (ohne X) hat nicht dieses leicht abgesenkte Oberrohr.

Also: ein Bike mit breiteren Reifen, Drop-Lenker und mindestens leicht abgesenktem Oberrohr, und Gepäckträgermöglichkeit. 
Preis bis maximal 2500 Euro. 

Fällt da jemandem eins ein?
Und: denkt ihr ich hab Chancen wenn ich das auch im Gravel-Forum poste? Will nicht gleich losspammen...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2020)

Das Cotic Escapade gibt es in XS für FahrerInnen zwischen 155 und 165. 

Gepäckerträger geht dran. Hatte das S mit 650b aufgebaut, mit einer 165er Kurbel überhaupt kein Problem (bin es mit einer 170er gefahren und das ging auch noch gut). Damit ist die Überstandshöhe noch etwas niedriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trittmeinsohn (30. Mai 2020)

Miene Tochter fährt ein Norco search








						Search XR S2 | Norco
					

The Search XR S2 has a penchant for speed.




					www.norco.com
				



-in 48, 650B,
-Überstandshöhe 659 mm,
-ein Haufen Ösen
-gibt es in Alu, Stahl oder Carbon


----------



## zerobastard (4. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, es wurde ein Norco Search - passt perfekt wirklich tolles Bike!


----------

